# Problem during installation



## MahJack (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I just wanna say that I'm having a problem installing Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction, while I was installing, it said " insert a disk with this volume and press 'Ok' to try again or press 'Cancel' to break the extraction" ... Here is a picture of it. ImageShack - So.JPG Not sure what to do, but I hope you can help !


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we don't offer any support for pirate copies. Buying the game will fix your problem.


----------

